# Knife expert?



## The Resister

My knives are, in general, military knives and Boy Scout knives - Seabee issued utility knives, Kabar, a SEAL team issued knife that came out about the time the first Rambo flick did. My Buckmaster 184 commands a several hundred dollar price tag ( I thought it was because it came with pics of a SEAL wearing the same exact thing on a mission.)

Anyway, I saw this ad today and wondered what makes this knife command such a high price tag. What will it do that $50 knife won't?

https://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/threads/fs-hinderer-xm-18-3-5-fatty-spanto.1704479/#post-8321834

What justifies that kind of price tag?


----------



## StratMaster

The Resister said:


> My knives are, in general, military knives and Boy Scout knives - Seabee issued utility knives, Kabar, a SEAL team issued knife that came out about the time the first Rambo flick did. My Buckmaster 184 commands a several hundred dollar price tag ( I thought it was because it came with pics of a SEAL wearing the same exact thing on a mission.)
> 
> Anyway, I saw this ad today and wondered what makes this knife command such a high price tag. What will it do that $50 knife won't?
> 
> https://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/threads/fs-hinderer-xm-18-3-5-fatty-spanto.1704479/#post-8321834
> 
> What justifies that kind of price tag?


I used to be in the knife biz... knew Al Mar, Del Reed, the Vallottons, Greg Walker, Les De Asis... and of course had my own knife in production, the ATS American Tactical Supply M4 automatic.
I have been out for awhile, but what I think you're seeing here pricewise used to be fairly common: a custom knife-maker putting one of his custom designs into a production model. The added market value is the designers' name on the knife. The collector AND user market is somewhat driven in this manner. Probably a great knife! Is it way way better than my KaBar? Probably not.


----------



## Urinal Cake

I AM in the knife business small side bis) I can tell there are a lot of snobs that think $300 and up is the only knife they would EVER own. Ie Randolph, Chris Reeves,Benchmade would be low end towhees people...
I say they talk big but I doubt many own any if the way over priced models!
Lose one and see how that feels.
I sell CRKT it's a great knife in the category of chevy/fords. Lose it and you can get over it. They have over 35 of the worlds best knife designers.
I also carry Cold steel- Buicks(Japanese steel models only). 
If your looking for a decent knife lemme know.
ps MOST knives on eBay are copies or unauthorized sellers and CRKT and Cold Steel will not honor the warranty. a dealer can send you a packing slip or you can ask their business name and verify with the manufacture.I see eBay prices BEELOW. my cost so I know there's an issue there.
The biggest low baller is eCop and they are NOT CRKT Or Cold Steel authorized dealers, yet they are a BIG company so somethings not right.


----------



## StratMaster

Urinal Cake said:


> I AM in the knife business small side bis) I can tell there are a lot of snobs that think $300 and up is the only knife they would EVER own. Ie Randolph, Chris Reeves,Benchmade would be low end towhees people...
> I say they talk big but I doubt many own any if the way over priced models!
> Lose one and see how that feels.
> I sell CRKT it's a great knife in the category of chevy/fords. Lose it and you can get over it. They have over 35 of the worlds best knife designers.
> I also carry Cold steel- Buicks(Japanese steel models only).
> If your looking for a decent knife lemme know.
> ps MOST knives on eBay are copies or unauthorized sellers and CRKT and Cold Steel will not honor the warranty. a dealer can send you a packing slip or you can ask their business name and verify with the manufacture.I see eBay prices BEELOW. my cost so I know there's an issue there.
> The biggest low baller is eCop and they are NOT CRKT Or Cold Steel authorized dealers, yet they are a BIG company so somethings not right.


Have to agree. I can have pretty much any knife I want, but I am carrying that CRKT I purchased recently. The performance to price-point is awesome.


----------



## Slippy

Thanks guys, maybe @The Tourist will chime in...


----------



## Urinal Cake

StratMaster said:


> Have to agree. I can have pretty much any knife I want, but I am carrying that CRKT I purchased recently. The performance to price-point is awesome.


AND it's made in ORYGUN!


----------



## The Resister

I'm getting a free education on knives and know what to look for. It is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Steve40th

No knife expert, but a knife should have purpose, and then go from there. Its a market. All I would want is a knife that doesnt rust, does its job , feels good in hand while using, and holds a edge.
Kabars have been around a long time, and work, for their purpose..


----------



## Prepared One

I have a hard time spending anymore then a couple of hundred dollars on a knife. That's tops. I have several KaBars and kershaw folders and autos, a couple of fighting knives, that do the job I want from them. I won't buy cheap, but you start talking 4, 5, 600 bucks and your in gun territory.


----------



## Urinal Cake

This is my GHB knife.
It's large molly capable case and can do a lot from seatbelt cutter, Branch cutter, can opening, las onto a sick w/paracord for forming a spear, anything I can think of!
$35 shipped! only 3 available


----------



## Boss Dog

@Prepared One how would you rate that Ontario SP2? I have been looking hard at it online, haven't seen one in the wild yet.


----------



## Urinal Cake

If you like tactical knives look here:
M16-01KS	M16®-01KS Spear Point Black Stainless Steel Handle 25.00	1pc.







M16-01KZ	M16®-01KZ Spear Point Black 25.00	1pc.
View attachment 80681


M16-01S	M16®-01S Spear Point Stainless Steel Handle 25.00	1pc.







M21-10KSF	M21™-10KSF	25.00	1pc.

M16-02KS	M16®-02KS Tanto	30.00	1pc.







M16-03KS	M16®-03KS Spear Point	30.00	2pcs.







M16-13DSFG	M16®-13DSFG Special Forces Desert Tanto W/ V Serrate™ 40.00 1pc.







M16-13SFG	M16®-13SFG Special Forces Tanto W/ V Serrate™ 40.00 1pc.
View attachment 80691

M16-13ZM	M16®-13ZM Desert Spear Point W/ Triple Point™ Serrate	40.00	1pc.

M21-14G	M21™-14G G10 LG. W/ V Serrate™ $40.00 1pc.

M16-14SFG	M16®-14SFG Special Forces Tanto LG. W/ V Serrate™ 50.00	1pc.

M16-14Z	M16®-14Z Tanto LG. W/ Triple Point™ Serrate 40.00	1pc.

M16-14ZLEK	M16®-14ZLEK Tanto LG. W/ Triple Point™ Serrate 50.00	1pc.

M21-14DSFG	M21™-14DSFG Special Forces Drop Point W/ V Serrate™ 50.00	1pc.

M21-14SFG	M21™-14SFG Special Forces Tanto W/ V Serrate™ 50.00	1pc.

M16-14SF	M16®-14SF Special Forces Tanto LG. W/ Triple Point™ Serrate 67.50	1pc.

PM for additional PICS!
Priced at dealer cost!
Add $3.99 shipping


----------



## patrioteer

I am nowhere near being a knife expert, but I do have this to add. I once bought a very expensive, for me, Spyderco Police folder. It was my super cool shiny stainless duty knife that made all the other officers jealous. Then during a crazy foot chase and subsequent tackle and wrestling match I lost that knife and never found it again. That was the end of me buying anything even remotely expensive. From that point on I bought the cheapest knife I could find that would do it's job, usually Kershaw. Never had to cut anything that the cheaper knives wouldn't cut and never had a problem keeping them sharp. Also never cared as much if I lost it.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Some people hold Spyderco in high regards... I don't.
Kershaw CRKT and cold steel all day long for the same type of money or less...


----------



## Urinal Cake

Little educational material for ya'll:

It all boils down to the composition of the STEEL!

View attachment Knife Steel ratings summary.pdf


View attachment Stainless steel Ratings.pdf


----------



## Prepared One

Boss Dog said:


> @Prepared One how would you rate that Ontario SP2? I have been looking hard at it online, haven't seen one in the wild yet.


No complaints. Well made full tang. Good balance and keeps it's edge. No slip handle that fits my hand well. If I have no other choice in a fight then a knife I would grab it first.


----------



## jimb1972

patrioteer said:


> I am nowhere near being a knife expert, but I do have this to add. I once bought a very expensive, for me, Spyderco Police folder. It was my super cool shiny stainless duty knife that made all the other officers jealous. Then during a crazy foot chase and subsequent tackle and wrestling match I lost that knife and never found it again. That was the end of me buying anything even remotely expensive. From that point on I bought the cheapest knife I could find that would do it's job, usually Kershaw. Never had to cut anything that the cheaper knives wouldn't cut and never had a problem keeping them sharp. Also never cared as much if I lost it.


I carry a Kershaw OSO Sweet, $17 on amazon. I keep a couple spares in the drawer in case I lose one. I have several nicer knives that are more expensive, but so far the cheapo does everything I ask of it, and I am not afraid to lose it. It holds an edge, is not overly difficult to sharpen, and fits my hand well. I don't think much of the new wonder steels, harder may hold an edge longer, but will be harder to sharpen and more likely to chip or break.


----------



## Urinal Cake

jimb1972 said:


> I carry a Kershaw OSO Sweet, $17 on amazon. I keep a couple spares in the drawer in case I lose one. I have several nicer knives that are more expensive, but so far the cheapo does everything I ask of it, and I am not afraid to lose it. It holds an edge, is not overly difficult to sharpen, and fits my hand well. I don't think much of the new wonder steels, harder may hold an edge longer, but will be harder to sharpen and more likely to chip or break.


Read my link about steels/knives pretty easy read.


----------



## jimb1972

Urinal Cake said:


> Read my link about steels/knives pretty easy read.


I have read a lot about knife steels, 420HC with a perfect heat treat will out perform some of the top notch high end blade steels with a less effective heat treat. The Chinese are getting better and the midgrade steel blades they turn out for Kershaw are good enough. I am a fan of Buck, and have several of their knives, but I hate to lose them.


----------



## Ragnarök

I have bought Japanese folded steel knives for cooking...they are expensive and worth it if you cook a lot or make your living in food preparation. 

My favorite knife in my collection for self defense and hiking is my Ka-bar.


----------



## The Tourist

The Tourist has always been here. My computer crapped and I was gifted a new Dell. Yikes, computers have have changed a lot in 12 years. Mine now uses electricity, no more stoking the coal furnace to get my desk-top page!

(*And a special thanks to Cricket*! For some reason my passwords would not work. He/She contacted your local Mafia and magically my password worked on the first entry.

I've been out of the game for almost two weeks. What special segment of cutting tools would you like comments on?


----------



## Urinal Cake

Not to Hi-jack this thread I started this one:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...pening-systems-but-i-one-easy-works-incr.html

Knife sharpening systems. SOME work most suck and most are way over priced and complicated.


----------



## The Tourist

Urinal Cake said:


> i-ve-got-box-full-knife-sharpening-systems.


Yikes, I could support a second mistress on the "systems" I've purchased over the years. I have found that pieces of one can be modified to work on another. Then again, I always save old, brass striker plates from doors. The can be bent, filed or cut into brackets to "marry" differing cutting tools.

In the end, I learned what the togishi learned +800 years ago. Buy good stones, find clean water and treasure soft rags...


----------



## Urinal Cake

The Tourist said:


> Yikes, I could support a second mistress on the "systems" I've purchased over the years.


I couldn't support a mistress BUT enough to be "loved" for a few hours>


----------



## phrogman

I like to buy quality stuff but I don't go over board on them either. I have ESEE, Benchmade, Gerber, Spyderco, Kershaw and Ka-Bar. The Benchmade Barrage is my favorite by far, that is what I EDC. I don't baby it, it takes a beating, I use it as a multi tool and knife snobs would cringe seeing how I treat it. lol I also carry the Griptilian at work EDC, the Izula as a boot knife, the Ka-Bar Tanto in the truck and the ESEE-5 in my go bag. The rest sit in a box in the garage waiting to be next in line.


----------



## Steve40th

My spyderco is all I can carry daily due to where I work. I work on a Navy base. Dont want to have an arsenal if ya get pulled over


----------



## Urinal Cake

phrogman said:


> ESEE, Benchmade, Gerber, Spyderco, Kershaw and Ka-Bar.


My humble opinion

ESEE Not familiar with them

Benchmade best ones- but $225 and up most people want one, if it was free. They also have a lot of NON USA stuff with high prices, be careful

Gerber only older ones; the newer ones are junk

Spyderco way over rated/over priced

Kershaw made in the USA are the only good ones

Ka-Bar living off their old reputation


----------



## Deebo

My nephews dad makes some awesome fixed blades and Folders, look him up on Facebook, Oliver Knife Works.
Tell him Donny sent ya.


----------



## The Tourist

I looked at his stuff. He had me at "choil."


----------



## jimb1972

Urinal Cake said:


> My humble opinion
> 
> ESEE Not familiar with them
> 
> Benchmade best ones- but $225 and up most people want one, if it was free. They also have a lot of NON USA stuff with high prices, be careful
> 
> Gerber only older ones; the newer ones are junk
> 
> Spyderco way over rated/over priced
> 
> Kershaw made in the USA are the only good ones
> 
> Ka-Bar living off their old reputation


I definitely agree on Ka-Bar, I bought one of their Dozier neck knives and the quality of the blade is terrible, looks nice and sharpens ok, but won't hold an edge worth a damn. It sucks because I love the design with the skeletonized handle and perfect IMHO size and weight. Now I will just use it as a template to try to make a better one. https://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Dozie...529700187&sr=8-6&keywords=ka-bar+dozier+knife


----------



## The Tourist

I've been playing with cheap knives--but with expensive edges. I need a hobby...


----------



## jimb1972

The Tourist said:


> I've been playing with cheap knives--but with expensive edges. I need a hobby...
> 
> View attachment 80837


Sounds like you already have one.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Deebo said:


> My nephews dad makes some awesome fixed blades and Folders, look him up on Facebook, Oliver Knife Works.
> Tell him Donny sent ya.


Sure, They are nice but again there's a cost. to them that most will not or can not afford.
CRKT is the knife for those people, which is most of them.
But again amazon/eBay is not the place to buy them unless seller can be verified a s an real dealer...

read what Columbia River Knife and Tool has on their website:

*Buying From an Authorized Dealer to Avoid Counterfeits
If you are shopping for a quality knife, chances are, you will face hard time identifying original knives from the counterfeit counterparts. Today, the market is not only flooded with products from different brands, but is also flooded with more counterfeit products. These knife imitations are so well finished that it becomes hard for a person to differentiate between the original and counterfeit products. So, it has become increasingly important for the customer to have the basic expertise on ways to differentiate between the original and the counterfeits. Read along to get a more thorough knowledge on the topic. 
Beware of the Low-Price Trap
It's always a good deal to get a quality product at a cheaper price but, the true challenge is to find out, whether the product is a counterfeit or an original one. Getting a product at a price much lower than the actual/original price is an indication that there is something fishy. If you find a $150 knife at say around $50, accept the fact that it cannot be the original product. These fake items are sold at cheaper price, as they are comparatively easy and cheap to manufacture. Non adherence to the quality standards and usage of low quality material makes the fake items cheaper. Falling in the price trap, set by these counterfeits is sure to land you in the high-regret zone. 
Know the Markers to Identify a Forged Imitation
It is indeed a tough task for a non-professional to distinguish between the original and the counterfeits. The finishing of the counterfeit products is as good as the original one. However, on closer look the actual story is revealed. Scrutinizing the craftsmanship of a product will reveal its true identity. The telltale of a fake knife may include - patchy finishing, dimensional differences, hard to open, wobbly, misspell brand name, missing/ misleading trademark and many more. One of the better indicators would be the packaging of the product. The originals come with neat outer packaging mentioning matching details of the product. The fake knives however don't adhere to any such specification.
Not all Vendors are Authentic
Purchasing a knife has become lot easier, with knives being sold everywhere, from flea market, retail store to super market and online auction store. However, if you are a quality conscious customer, it is advisable to trade carefully. Buying your product from an authentic retailer would help you stay away from the counterfeit products. Most of the quality knife manufacturers sell their products through their own stores or through some established retailers (both physical and online). Undertake a basic research of your own to find out retailers that are authentic and reputable. Buy the quality product only from the retailers that are reputed and authentic .
•	Buy from a reputable dealer. If you buy a CRKT® product from a reputable retailer, whether cutlery, sporting goods, hardware or department store, or a known internet retailer, you can be sure that you are receiving a genuine product and that the retailer and CRKT® will stand behind the product. Your purchase of the new CRKT® products will be covered by our appropriate warranties, including our excellent Limited Lifetime Warranty on new knives.
•	Consider the price. If a price for a new "CRKT® product" seems to be too good to be true, it probably is. Unlike some manufacturers, we set our Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) recommendations at very competitive levels. So we don't anticipate that a quality CRKT® product will require a much lower "street price" to be a great value. If you see a new "CRKT® product" on the web reduced from $79.99 to $19.99, an alarm should go off. This is very likely a knockoff, and not a genuine CRKT® product.
We know you will find some occasional used knife bargains on sites such as eBay and Craigslist, but there really is no way to know how much use or abuse these knives have received. So again, it is a matter of buyer beware. If you pay through an escrow service, you may be able to return an unsatisfactory knife, but the CRKT® Limited Lifetime Warranty is valid only to the original owner.
*


----------



## 7515

Recently bought 2 knives from CRKT webpage 
One was a Larry Fischer (hunt&fisch) I don’t know anything about the designer but it’s a heck of a knife with a horizontal leather sheath. 
I was impressed. 
The other was a neck knife for my wife to carry. Very sharp but a thin blade 

I’d buy from CRKT again.


----------



## The Tourist

Let's suppose you wanted an expensive knife. My agreement with Blue Ridge rigidly holds me to their pricing.

However, if I polish the blade and carry the knife for one day, the blade is technically "used" or a "demo" and I can sell it at my price. Of course, I would never do that...


----------



## Urinal Cake

my suggestion:
I don't care what brand you buy, make sure the seller is an Authorized Dealer, it's easily proven and you can be assured in a Real, SAFE tool with a real liability insurance policy behind it.
Cheap locking mechanisms have had more than 1 person picking up the severed nubbins and carrying them into an O-R for re-attachment!


----------



## Thveloo

Ohh it is terrible(((


----------



## The Tourist

When an order arrives, I always check the lock. What drives me nuts (more correctly 'nuttier') is when the liner lock has moved all the way from the left to the extreme right--looking into the knif from the bottom.

Those go back to the supplier. A good lock should arrive where it is at the extreme left, with the liner half on the pivot of the blade and half off. This will allow years of wear and it shows that the lock has been proprerly fitted to the blade.


----------



## The Tourist

Double post.


----------



## 0rocky

Urinal Cake said:


> Little educational material for ya'll:
> It all boils down to the composition of the STEEL!
> View attachment 80695
> 
> @Urinal Cake Thanks for the links. Very useful reference.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Urinal Cake said:


> This is my GHB knife.
> It's large molly capable case and can do a lot from seatbelt cutter, Branch cutter, can opening, las onto a sick w/paracord for forming a spear, anything I can think of!
> $35 shipped! only 3 available


*
I have 2 left!*


----------

